# [ODMP] Waynesboro Police Department, Mississippi ~ September 28, 2005



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

A Corporal with the Waynesboro Police Department was killed in the line of duty on September 28, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17883*


----------

